# Redfish love this warm weather. Jan 12th report.



## Txflyrod (Nov 11, 2016)

I had a day off during the week and with the warm weather we have had lately, I wanted to see if any fish were up in the flats. The wind had been howling the last few days and with the high water levels most places were blown out. 
I was fishing with Jim , who is a member of the Rockport flyfishing club. One benefit of being a member of a fly club, is that you get up to date intel on where the redfish have been hanging out. We both hooked up to fish as soon as we arrived at his spot. I was knee deep scanning the muddy water in front of me, hoping to get a glimpse of a red. The visibility was poor. Then, I saw mud clouds forming and rising up in the water column. Soon, I was standing in the middle of a huge school of fish. Jim hooked caught and released three redfish without moving his feet. 
I wanted to look for some clear water, but it is hard to leave and scout out other areas when you are surrounded by hungry fish. I ended up catching 2 on the fly and another 4 on lures. I donâ€™t know how many Jim caught. He must have been close to double digits on his fly rod. Gold spoonflies, black redfish crack and strong moving tide had them biting.


----------



## Txflyrod (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Txflyrod (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Txflyrod (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Txflyrod (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice report and pictures. Two bowed up fly rods...that's a thing of beauty.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Txflyrod said:


> I had a day off during the week and with the warm weather we have had lately, I wanted to see if any fish were up in the flats. The wind had been howling the last few days and with the high water levels most places were blown out........


Man, I could have written that part myself, as I was thinking _exactly_ the same thing. Trouble was I had just set my skiff up for an extended non-use period (Sta-bil in the gas, drain the carbs, blah blah, blah), while I am in Mexico for a couple of months. The only thing that gave me any bit of solace, was the fact that the tides were among the lowest I have ever seen in the LLM. Most of my places were probably inaccessible. Y'all must have different kinds of flats up there.

But great report and photos.....looking forward to my return.


----------

